# FPS Einbruch in 25er Raids



## Phemolas (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo Community

habe da ein Problem mit meinem FPS(Bilder pro Sekunde)

Zu erst vieleicht mal meine Daten:
CPU: AMD Athlohn 6000+
Grafik: Radeon 4850
Speicher: 4GB Corsair

Spiele im normalfall mit Hohen Einstellungen und einer Auflösung von 1680x1050.
Komme damit im 5er Heroics auf 50-80 FPS.
Im 10ner liegen die Werte bei etwa 40 FPS.

Leider habe ich im 25er Raid so maßive Performanceeinbrüche das es in einer Dia Show endet.
Als Heiler ist das leider etwas unproduktiv.

Bisherige Maßnahmen um dieser Situation her zu werden waren folgende:
-Abschalten aller Aktiven Addons
-Details auf minimale Einstellungen zurückgefahren
-Auflösung auf minimun reduziert
-Fast Path bei Internetanbieter aktivieren lassen

Leider blieben diese Aktionen alle ohne Erfolg.

Ich versteh nur nicht wie selbst ohne Addons und bei 800x600 mit min Details nur 4 FPS in Naxx 25 enstehen sollen?


Wäre für Anregungen sehr dankbar !!!

Und bevor das jemand anregt Hardwareupdate kommt zur Zeit nicht in Frage !!!


----------



## Morcan (6. Mai 2009)

Also an der Grafikkarte dürfte es bei dem Modell eher nicht liegen...
Hast du in anderen Spielen auch Probleme?


----------



## Phemolas (6. Mai 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Also an der Grafikkarte dürfte es bei dem Modell eher nicht liegen...
> Hast du in anderen Spielen auch Probleme?




Nein habe auch mal 3D Mark 06 durchlaufen lassen alles flüssig ohne Probleme. Punktezahl lag bei 10500 oder so.


----------



## Syntra (6. Mai 2009)

Scheint allgemein z.Z. Performanceprobleme mit WoW geben.

Stell, falls aktiviert, mal die Spiegelreflektion von Texturen aus. Das müsste das neue Häckchen bei Grafikeinstellung sein.

Ansonsten schraub mal ein bisschen an der Soundqualität herum und probier da aus. Komischerweiße hatte das selbst bei mir erhebliche FPS Unterschiede zur Folge. ( Für mich in keinsterweiße verständlich , aber naja xD )


So long...

Edit sagt: die unter Effekte zu findende Einstellung heißt: Projizierte Texturen


----------



## Occasus (6. Mai 2009)

Wenn du alles runterstellst, die Addons ausmachst und auf 800x600 spielst, hast du 4 fps?

Das ist mir ein Rätsel. Hast du nach dem umstellen das Spiel neugestartet?


----------



## illu86 (6. Mai 2009)

Alle treiber richtig installiert ? ich spiele mit schlechterer hardware auf max details mit min 40 fps


----------



## cobainkurt (6. Mai 2009)

....Naja ich mit 800x600 in 1k habe vllt 4 fps und das mit geforce 6600 und 1 gb ram....

Aber nach den Großen patchs ists meistens so hab ich auch gemerkt....  vor dem Patch wars eigentlich voll in ordnung danach wieder alles kaput...... was will man machen =(

---> bei laptop kann man grafikkarte schlecht austauschen ^^


----------



## cazimir (6. Mai 2009)

Nicht nur die Addons deaktivieren, sondern auch mal den WTF ordner löschen, bzw repair.exe drüber laufen lassen.


----------



## Syntra (6. Mai 2009)

Ne Idee wäre noch die Festplatte mal zu defragmentieren.


----------



## MaexxDesign (6. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ob das noch immer so ist.
Ich spiele kein WoW mehr.

Beispiel:
Sobald man sich in IF Richtung Bank/AH dreht, wo immer sehr viele Spieler stehen, gehen die FPS in die Knie.
Dreht man sich um, wo keine oder nur sehr wenige Spieler sind, steigen die FPS wieder.

Die FPS-Einbrüche haben also etwas mit der Internetverbindung zu tun.

Das gleiche Phänomen sieht man bei riesigen Online-Spielen wie "Second Life".
Da lungern manchmal tausende Spieler vor deinem Bildschirm und Du kriegst die Krise, wenn Du mit <10 FPS dahindackelst (Nein, ich spiele es nicht. Habe darüber gelesen.).

Die CPU muss also jede einzelne Position der Spieler berechnen.

So würde ich mir das erklären.


----------



## T2roon (6. Mai 2009)

poste mal deine Festplatte bitte


----------



## Kahadan (6. Mai 2009)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das noch immer so ist.
> Ich spiele kein WoW mehr.
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...



Ähm... nein.

Die Bilder-pro-Sekunde-Rate hat nichts mit der Internetleitung, sondern nur mit der Rechnerleistung etwas zu tun.
Mehr Spieler = Mehr Rechenarbeit für den Computer


----------



## advanced08 (6. Mai 2009)

schonmal dran gedacht auflösung runer zu machen ??

oder schatten ??

oder gar alle effekte bissien ?

in 25er raids sind gerade die magieeffekte die extreme viel performence fressen da dort rumgeballert wird ohne ende....
hab gleichen cpu und gleichviel ram nur meine graka ist anders .. hab ne 9800 gt

und spiel in 25er raids mit vollen details mehr als flüssig meine auflösungist aber auch geringer..


----------



## firehawk14 (6. Mai 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> schonmal dran gedacht auflösung runer zu machen ??
> 
> oder schatten ??
> 
> ...


schonmal dran gedacht zu lesen?
er hat geschrieben in 800x600 alles low 4 fps...
Tischkante+Kopf


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Habe fast das gleiche Setup:
Amd 6000
Saphhire 4850
4 GB RAM

10er Raids laufen auf hohen Einstellungen flüssig bei 60fps, 25er werd ich erst am Wochenende sehen, aber wüsste nicht, wieso es dort einbrechen sollte.
Hast du vielleicht ein exotisches Addon, dass im 25er deinen Rechner lahmlegt?


----------



## Anûshka (6. Mai 2009)

Bei mir wars ahnlich bis ich rausgefunden hab dass mein CPU heissläuft in 25iger.

Aus diesem Grund hat er selbstständig die Rechen leistung runter gefahren, am ende war der Grund
dass zu viel Staub da war und eine effektive Kühlung nicht mehr möglich war.

Staubsauger raus und keine Probleme mehr mit fps seit dem.


----------



## Valkyria_ (7. Mai 2009)

Anûshka schrieb:


> Bei mir wars ahnlich bis ich rausgefunden hab dass mein CPU heissläuft in 25iger.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund hat er selbstständig die Rechen leistung runter gefahren, am ende war der Grund
> dass zu viel Staub da war und eine effektive Kühlung nicht mehr möglich war.
> ...




hm, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, da vorher bei mir alles gut lief und aber ich letztens in "Hallen der Blitze - HC" mit 9fps da stand... auf meinem Kühler isses auch schon dicke, werd morgen mal den Staubsauger auspacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. Mai 2009)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Die FPS-Einbrüche haben also etwas mit der Internetverbindung zu tun.



Ähm nein. Du könntest das Netzwerkkabel ziehn und bis zum endgültigen Disconnect noch ohne Einbrüche bei der Framerate rumlaufen.


----------



## Bellthane (7. Mai 2009)

Syntra schrieb:


> Scheint allgemein z.Z. Performanceprobleme mit WoW geben.
> 
> Stell, falls aktiviert, mal die Spiegelreflektion von Texturen aus. Das müsste das neue Häckchen bei Grafikeinstellung sein.
> 
> Ansonsten schraub mal ein bisschen an der Soundqualität herum und probier da aus. Komischerweiße hatte das selbst bei mir erhebliche FPS Unterschiede zur Folge. ( Für mich in keinsterweiße verständlich , aber naja xD )



Hat es bei mir auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich mit Soundeffekten spiele habe ich um 10 Bilder weniger und dann laggts bei mir.

Hast im Hintergrund noch etwas laufen? Vllt. Musik, Browser oder dergleichen? Frisst auch gleich mal Leistung. Wenn du ein Notebook hast, was du glaub ich auch erwähnt hast, würde ich mal nachsehen ob nicht eventuell der Lüfter verdreckt ist. Bei einem Freund von mir ist das Mainboard beim Wow spielen verschmort.^^


----------



## Caidy (7. Mai 2009)

also seit dem letzen mittwoch (29.4) hab ich ein ähnliches Problem :/


ka woran es liegt, vorher hatte ich in ulduar 0 lags, mitlerweile dümpel ich bei den bossen bei 10 fps... wos vorher 30 waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTY (7. Mai 2009)

Phemolas schrieb:


> [..]
> Leider blieben diese Aktionen alle ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Ich versteh nur nicht wie selbst ohne Addons und bei 800x600 mit min Details nur 4 FPS in Naxx 25 enstehen sollen?
> [..]



Dieser massive Einbruch der FPS liegt wohl an einem Treiberproblem. Aber bitte bedenke auch, das die Instanz-Server von Blizzard seit Wotlk völlig überlastet sind. Auf einem Instanz-Server tummeln sich ja dann nicht nur 25 Spieler, sondern noch viele weitere Instanzen mit jeweils 25 Spielern. Der Server muss nun für alle diese Spieler Bewegungs- und Aktionsdaten berechnen und das Ergebnis an alle Spieler zurücksenden, damit der Client die richtigen Animationen und Effekte darstellen kann. Das geht zum einen auf die CPU des Servers und zum anderen belastet dies die Netzanbindung des Servers stark. Jeder Spieler produziert ca. 71 Bytes pro Sekunde an Bewegungs- und Aktionsdaten. Bei 25 Spielern sind das 1.775 Bytes pro Sekunde eingehender Traffic auf dem Server. Diese Aktionen müssen nun wieder an alle Spieler zurückgesendet werden, damit der Client die entsprechende Darstellung umsetzen kann. Das sind dann 1.775 Bytes x 25 = 44.375, die pro Sekunde zurückgeschickt werden müssen, also ausgehender Traffic. Zusätzlich müssen noch die Bewegungs- und Aktionsdaten der Mobs an jeden Spieler übermittelt werden. Chatnachrichten sind da noch nichtmal einberechnet, ganz zu schweigen von den Item-IDs, die für die Darstellung des Equips eines jeden Spielers benötigt werden. Und wenn jetzt sagen wir mal 100 Instanzen auf einem Server stattfinden, muss der Server nur für die Spielerbewegungs- und Aktionsdaten schon mal einen halben Megabyte pro Sekunde rausschicken, plus Mobs für jeden Spieler, plus Item-IDs für jeden Spieler, plus Chat. Und ich denke mal, das auf einem Server derzeit wesentlich mehr als 100 Instanzen gleichzeitig stattfinden. Da geht die Performance schonmal in die Knie.

Warum das die Grafik-Performance beeinflußt, dürfte dann klar sein. Wenn der Server nicht schnell genug mit den Daten rüber kommt, muss die Engine auf die Daten warten. Es entsteht ein Lag. Zusätzlich versucht der Client die Lags durch Interpolation auszugleichen, damit solche Lags nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Je häufiger der Client nun interpolieren muss, desto mehr Last entsteht auf dem Client und es bleiben nicht mehr genügend Resourcen für die Darstellung der Grafik übrig.

Aber dies führt KEINESFALLS zu eine derart niedrigen FPS-Zahl. Es ist nur eine Erklärung dafür, warum selbst Spieler mit High-End-PCs sich in der Primetime durch Dalaran ruckeln. Bei dir (4 FPS) denke ich eher an ein Treiberproblem.


----------



## DrDiode (7. Mai 2009)

am besten die Schattendarstellung verringern, das frisst am meisten Leistung...


----------



## Love-Coast (7. Mai 2009)

Es kann sein das dein PC zu heiß wird und er dadurch rumhängt. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass dein PC einfach zu voll ist bzw du nicht genügend virtuellen Speicher hast. Vista kann unter Umständen auch ein Problem darstellen. 

Hab auch das gleiche Problem allerdings mitm Laptop (der eigentlich High End sein sollte). Das geht mir aber nicht nur bei WoW so. Hab nen Acere Aspire 8920G.


----------



## CrimsonButterfly1989 (7. Mai 2009)

hm ich meine das liegt an den todesrittern, mein rechner hat eigentlich nie probleme gemacht, aber schon gleich am anfang von lichking merkte man in schon in 5er inis wo 2-3 DK's mit von der partie waren, dass es anfängt zu hacken. im vergleich zu allen anderen klassen haben sie eigentlich die größten und aufwendigst gestaltetsten massenagriffe. death and decay, der frostschlag (weiß nicht mehr, wie der heißt sry) und so weiter.


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. Mai 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Es kann sein das dein PC zu heiß wird und er dadurch rumhängt. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass dein PC einfach zu voll ist bzw du nicht genügend virtuellen Speicher hast. Vista kann unter Umständen auch ein Problem darstellen.
> 
> Hab auch das gleiche Problem allerdings mitm Laptop (der eigentlich High End sein sollte). Das geht mir aber nicht nur bei WoW so. Hab nen Acere Aspire 8920G.



Hallo,

bei den Notebooks ist est so, wenn se zu heiß werden wird er runtergetaktet. Hatte ich bei meinem genauso deshalb habe ich mir http://tinyurl.com/cg75da zugelegt und habe so aus meinem HP notebook fast 15FPS mehr rausgeholt!

MfG


----------



## Jejanim (7. Mai 2009)

CrimsonButterfly1989 schrieb:


> hm ich meine das liegt an den todesrittern, mein rechner hat eigentlich nie probleme gemacht, aber schon gleich am anfang von lichking merkte man in schon in 5er inis wo 2-3 DK's mit von der partie waren, dass es anfängt zu hacken. im vergleich zu allen anderen klassen haben sie eigentlich die größten und aufwendigst gestaltetsten massenagriffe. death and decay, der frostschlag (weiß nicht mehr, wie der heißt sry) und so weiter.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dks sind echt an allem Schuld:

@TE: Selbes Problem bei mir, identisches System, schlechtere Gra-Ka.
Vor dem Patch war es in Nax kaum auszuhalten, aber danach kam diese eine neue Option dazu, Partikel oder sowas.
Zack, ausgeschaltet, Schatten ganz runter und voilà: 30fps im 25er. Selbstverständlich keineswegs auf höchsten Einstellungen
denn das ist einfach unübersichtlich und lenkt ab. (Meine Meinung!)

lg


----------



## Otalyus (7. Mai 2009)

lesen eigentlich leute auch mal bevor sie posten.....?

nun zu deinem prob. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du in 10er oder 5er über 60fps kommst, wow ist ein spiel was von der prozessor und grafik leistung lebt.
wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe gehe ich mal davon aus das deine cpu ein 1 kern ist ? deine grafikkarte hat ja denke ich mal auch nur 512mb ?
somit kommst du nicht auf max details bei max schatten und max sichtweite würde dein rechner only mit 3fps laufen.
ich gehe auch mal davon aus das du in dala gerade mal auf 11 fps kommst
(hatte genau die selben probs mit einem vergleichbarem rechner)
lösung ! 900€ ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und deine sorgen sind vorbei !

aber gut es ist schon klar das in 25er alles anders ist..da brauch keiner kommen mit scheiss servern oder gay läägs ! die haben nichts mit dem pc am hut !!!!
wenn man scheiss fps hat ist der rechner mist ! ende aus micky maus !

du musst das so sehen ! du gehst in die stadt und auf einer stelle sind 10 leute, das kann dein kopf bzw. hirn gut verarbeiten wenn dort aber 25 leute setehe die ihre eigene textur haben und einfach alles berechnet werden muss was sie machen (bewegen, zaubern) egal was da kann es dann mal schnell zu einer überlastung des hirns kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das einzige was du an der stelle machen kannst ist einfach die zauberdetails runter vsync ausmachen und addons die du nicht zwingend brauchst.
alles andere bringt dir in 25er leider nichts. oder einfach immer ein wenig geld zur seite schaffen und mal nen neuen pc kaufen.


----------



## Injura (7. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen,

Vorweg mein Daten:

intel core 2 duo e8400
9600 gt
4gb 
Grafikeinstellung ingame : Maximum
Addons: sehr, sehr, sehr...  viele aktiv

ich komme mit diesen Werten z.B in Dalaran auf sehr gute 35-50 fps, je nach Spieleranzahl.
Gehe ich in eine 5er - 10er Instanz/raid durchlaufe ich diese mit 50-65 fps. 

Betrete ich nun wie in deinem Fall ebenfalls die RaidInstanz naxx 25er, fallen meine fps unterschiedlich. 
Eingangs*halle* = 60 fps gibt es nun aber etwas zu bomben und zusätzliche ettliche generelle Effekte wie Heilung usw auftreten, fallen meine fps auch mal auf die 20 runter, gibt es dann noch probleme mit der serverauslastung, gehts dann gern noch weiter auf 10-15 fps (kurzzeitig). 

Was bisher geschrieben wurde sollte eigentlich zur Beantwortung deiner Frage ausreichen. 
*Treiber sollten bei Gamern bzw generell immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein! 
Ebenso alle zusätzlichen Treiber. 
Passen bei dir auch alle Komponennten zusammen? Ist der Ram mit dem Board kompatibil, ebenso Cpu usw?
Festplatte vielleicht voll/beschädigt? Vielleicht einmal alle Daten sichern und den Rechner neu installieren. Mache ich z.B im Schnitt alle 6-8 Monate, manche sogar monatlich.. . Irgendein neuen Antivir oder sonstige Software installiert? *
*Schau bitte mal in deine Auslastung wenn es in Wow laggt, letzte Woche hatte ich in Dlaran 6 fps(dia usw -.- ), blick auf meine auslastung zeigte mir: wow benötigt 1,9 gb ram oO. ein neustart des spiels reichte aus um die auslastung runter zu fahren.*
Ansonsten, defragmentieren, genrell den Rechner *aufräumen* unbrauchbare/alte software runter usw.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Injura,Elyra,Salon usw


----------



## Ultimo01 (7. Mai 2009)

ich hatte auchmal sogut wie keine fps in 25er raids, da hilft nur eins...
Alle addons raus bzw ausschalten...


----------



## Love-Coast (7. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei den Notebooks ist est so, wenn se zu heiß werden wird er runtergetaktet. Hatte ich bei meinem genauso deshalb habe ich mir http://tinyurl.com/cg75da zugelegt und habe so aus meinem HP notebook fast 15FPS mehr rausgeholt!
> 
> MfG




Und ist der Kühler von der Lautstärke her in Ordnung? Hab auch schon oft gehört das das helfen soll.


----------



## Injura (7. Mai 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> ich hatte auchmal sogut wie keine fps in 25er raids, da hilft nur eins...
> Alle addons raus bzw ausschalten...



wurde schon geschrieben-.- 

Addonst aus, low grafik (800*600) 

Bitte nicht mittendrin anfangen zu lesen und danach antworten ;-)


----------



## StrangeFabs (7. Mai 2009)

Ich finds toll dass immer der uralte Tipp "Treiber aktualisieren kommt" - was sicherlich was nützt wenn es sonst generell geht. Er beschreibt doch eindeutig dass es, umso größer die Gruppe auf dem Bildschirm wird, immer langsamer wird. Da sind die Treiber der letzte Punkt an dem geschaut werden muss (denoch nicht ignorieren!).

Problem scheinen zurzeit wirklich die Server zu sein oder ein allgemeines Problem bei den Grafikverbesserungen von 3.1.
Kleines Beispiel: 
*vor Patch*: eigentlich immer gesunde FPS in Bereichen zwischen 50 und 60 - naja außer in der Saronithöhle in Eiskrone wo es manchmal aus unerfindlichen Gründen auf 3fps-Diashow runterging (Mein Rechner *hat* Leistung, also will ich nicht sagen dass das bei jedem Spieler normalfall sein sollte)
*nach dem Patch*: (und nicht erst die letzten Tage wo es offensichtlich der Server ist auf dem ich spiele, der hängt) wenn nix los ist und niemand in meiner Nähe steht schaff ich vielleicht mal ausnahmsweise die 60fps, meist aber unter 40 und Dalaran ist je nach Uhrzeit immer spielbar aber eben nur 15-30fps (also noch grad so über Diashow, Kopfschmerzen vom Gezuckel stellen sich aber schon langsam ein)
Das könnte natürlich auch daran liegen dass seit dem Patch wieder mehr Leute spielen..aber ich weiß ja nicht.
Ich hab  auch meist _kein_ Problem wenn viel *NPCs* da sind, sondern eher wenn viele *Spieler* auf dem Bildschirm oder hinter mir herumtänzeln, also wahrscheinlich sind die Server einfach mit Ulduar+Tausendwinter+Naxxfarmern-für-Ulduar überfüllt..und irgendwo hat sich mit dem Patch ein kleines Memory Leak (Jehova!Jehova!) eingeschlichen.


----------



## BlackBirdone (7. Mai 2009)

cobainkurt schrieb:


> ....Naja ich mit 800x600 in 1k habe vllt 4 fps und das mit geforce 6600 und 1 gb ram....
> 
> Aber nach den Großen patchs ists meistens so hab ich auch gemerkt....  vor dem Patch wars eigentlich voll in ordnung danach wieder alles kaput...... was will man machen =(
> 
> ---> bei laptop kann man grafikkarte schlecht austauschen ^^




Bei solch eienr grafikarte musst du dich nciht wundern die war schon vor   2 Jahren beriets veraltet und ist es jetzt sowieso


zum TE dann würde ich mal schauen was auf deinem RECHNER nicht geht Treiebrkonflikte ich habe eine etwas ältere Karte und hab locker 30 FPS ^^

Tipp: wenn du bei Sound Hardwaresound einschaltest ruckelt das Game übelst (warum auch immer) solltest du das anhaben ausmachen schau mal nach.


----------



## nrg (7. Mai 2009)

Soundeffekte abschalten, sobald du eine OnBoard Soundkarte hast wird Prozessorzeit benötigt um sie zu betreiben. 

Grafikeffekte runterschrauben, vor allem Zaubereffekte und so Kram. Belastet die Grafikkarte und wenn es zu viel wird würgst du den Client ab und es gibt nen Disco. Wenn du nicht die Mobs oder die Gruppe sehen musst gibts einen einfachen Trick um das mal zu testen. Einfach mit dem Kamera in Ego Sicht rein scrollen und auf den Boden sehen. Hat bei unseren Heilern in Hyjal damals geholfen. 
Viele Modelle bringen den Client auch zum kochen da die Positionen von Mobs und Spielern im Client berechnet wird.

Festplatte defragmentieren, eigentlich nach jedem Patch zwingend erforderlich. Da du bestehende Dateien mit dem Patch änderst werden die böse zerrissen. Ich hab eine "alte" 32GB Platte auf der WoW alleine rum lungert, als ich sie nach Patch 3.1 defragmentiert hab war der Grad der Fragmentation bei irgendwas um die 32%. Wenn du eine 2. physikalische Platte, keine 2. Partition,  hast leg die Auslagerungsdatei dort hin um das System zu entlasten.


----------



## Technocrat (7. Mai 2009)

Phemolas schrieb:


> habe da ein Problem mit meinem FPS(Bilder pro Sekunde)
> 
> Zu erst vieleicht mal meine Daten:
> CPU: AMD Athlohn 6000+



Bei mir ist es ein Intel Q9300, sonst ist alles gleich - und ich habe das Problem nicht. Wenn wir mal annehmen, das es nicht am Prozessor liegt (so schlapp wird der AMD doch nicht sein?), dann liegt es vielleich am Betriebssystem? Ich verwende Vista 64, und Du?


----------



## Lari (7. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es ein Intel Q9300, sonst ist alles gleich - und ich habe das Problem nicht. Wenn wir mal annehmen, das es nicht am Prozessor liegt (so schlapp wird der AMD doch nicht sein?), dann liegt es vielleich am Betriebssystem? Ich verwende Vista 64, und Du?


Den AMD schließen wir mal aus, den hab ich nämlich auch, und er verursacht keine Probleme. Auch Vista64 Business.


----------



## T2roon (7. Mai 2009)

An die Leute mit den Staubsauger, ich will Euch nicht angreifen und mich besser darstellen aber was fürn scheiss sagt ihr da.

Wenn mit einen Staubsauger das innere vom Pc aussaugen will auch wenns nur Vorsichtig ist, riskiert kurzschlüsse.

Ich tippe mal das es mit der Festplatte zu tun hat, seid dem ich ne neuen habe ist alles viel viel schneller, wow greift ja ständig auf die Festplatte zu.


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. Mai 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Und ist der Kühler von der Lautstärke her in Ordnung? Hab auch schon oft gehört das das helfen soll.



ja es geht... sind hald im ganzen 4 lüfter drinnen. Die Platte ist beidseitig gleich gebaut deswegen kann man entscheiden ob die Lüfter unten raufblasen sollen oder wegsaugen. Ich habs auf "Raufblasen".
Also mich stört das geräusch nicht, da die Lüfter ziemlich hochwertig sind und die kugellager deswegen ziemlich gut sind.

Aber nicht erschrecken beim ersten Mal einschalten ;D Hab gedacht da startet eine Turbine ^^
Aber man gewöhnt sich daran und die Platte wird dann auch Leiser im weiteren gebrauch!

MfG



			
				T2roon schrieb:
			
		

> An die Leute mit den Staubsauger, ich will Euch nicht angreifen und mich besser darstellen aber was fürn scheiss sagt ihr da.
> 
> Wenn mit einen Staubsauger das innere vom Pc aussaugen will auch wenns nur Vorsichtig ist, riskiert kurzschlüsse.
> 
> Ich tippe mal das es mit der Festplatte zu tun hat, seid dem ich ne neuen habe ist alles viel viel schneller, wow greift ja ständig auf die Festplatte zu.



Genau so ist es. Nehmt lieber einen Kompressor und pustet alles ordentlich durch. Aber vorsicht!!!! Die Lüfter mit einem Stift festhalten, die kanns euch sonst durchbrenn0rn wenn ihr mit dem Kompressor hingeht!

Festplatte defragmentieren (am besten mit O&O Defrag Prof 10 auf Gamer Einstellungen Defraggen).

MfG


----------



## Lari (7. Mai 2009)

Kurzschlüsse?
Die Spitze von nem 0815 Staubsauger ist aus Plastik, und ein PC logischerweise vom Netz getrennt beziehungsweise das Netzteil komplett ausgeschaltet. Wo willst du da einen Kurzschluss erzeugen?


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Kurzschlüsse?
> Die Spitze von nem 0815 Staubsauger ist aus Plastik, und ein PC logischerweise vom Netz getrennt beziehungsweise das Netzteil komplett ausgeschaltet. Wo willst du da einen Kurzschluss erzeugen?



Das der Staubsauger ordentlich was aus den Kühlritzen rausbekommst (Kühlrippen etc) musst du ziemlich nahe ran. Da kann einem unvorsichtigen User passieren das er mit dem Plastik teil vom Staubisaugi nen Kondensator erwischt und abbricht. Folge daraus => MOBO => Mistkübel

Nachtrag:

MOBO = MOtherBOard = Hauptplatine


----------



## Lari (7. Mai 2009)

Also wer mit nem Staubsauger unvorsichtig am Mainboard rumhantiert, der würde sich auch DDR1 Ram mit einer Nagelpfeile DDR2-Slot gerecht zu pfeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phemolas (10. Mai 2009)

Erstmal danke für die vielen Tipps.

Habe die ganzen Anregungen die von euch kamen mal ausprobiert. Leider immer noch keine Besserung.
War gestern Abend noch Naxx 25.
Habe mir bei der Gelegenheit mal die Auslastung der CPU des Rams und der Grafikkarte angeschaut.
Also ich laufe im Normalfall mit etwa 30-50 FPS durch Naxx das heißt bei Hohen Einstellungen.

Die FPS brechen aber dermaßen ein sobald jemand einen Angriff startet.
Vor allem bei Zaubern wird es extrem. Im Durchschnitt liegen die FPS dann noch zwischen 10-15.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Zaubereffekte ganz abzuschalten?
Es scheint ja so als würden die Zaubereffekte die FPS so derbe sinken lassen.

Nächster Boss nächster Versuch.
Auflösung runter Details runter Sichtweite runter. Addons aus.(Also alles Min. Einstellungen)

Keine Besserung 5-15 FPS.

Dabei is zu sagen das die Auslastung der CPU und des Rams etwa bei 40-60% liegen also keinesfalls am Max. auch nicht wenn die Zaubereffekte Starten.

Denke es wird an der Hohen Datenmenge liegen die berechnet werden muss wenn jeder beginnt zu zaubern bzw. anzugreifen.

Könnte man also die Zaubereffekte völlig abschalten muss zumindest dieser Teil werder von CPU noch Grafik CPU berechnet werden lediglich Server.

Hmm soweit meine Erfahrungen.

Übrigens habe ich mitten in Dalaran auch immer eine FPS zwischen 20-35. Egal wieviele Leute gerade dort so rumstehen.

Habe diesen Effekt auch in 5er bzw. 10ner Raids beobachtet. Das bedeutet sobald die Caster bzw DDs anfangen anzugreifen sinken die FPS um ca 15-20 da ist dieser Effekt aber nicht weiter schlimm da ich von 60 auf 40 bis 50 falle also nichts was das Auge wahrnehmen würde.


Gruß
Phemolas


----------



## tack (15. Mai 2009)

Du bist  nicht  allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbe Problem hier 5 und 10er gehen normal mit  40-50 Fps jedoch sobald einer im 25er nen Angriff startet  gehen die fps runter bis auf unter 10.  
Ganz  schlimm wird es wenn mehrer Hexxer und DKs im Raid sind.  Am System kann es eigentlich auch nicht  liegen Core2duo6700 8800Gtx und 4G Ram. 

Spielen macht  so nicht wirklich  viel Spass


----------



## Azuriel (15. Mai 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> ...Auf einem Instanz-Server tummeln sich ja dann nicht nur 25 Spieler, sondern noch viele weitere Instanzen mit jeweils 25 Spielern. Der Server muss nun für alle diese Spieler Bewegungs- und Aktionsdaten berechnen und das Ergebnis an alle Spieler zurücksenden, damit der Client die richtigen Animationen und Effekte darstellen kann. Das geht zum einen auf die CPU des Servers und zum anderen belastet dies die Netzanbindung des Servers stark. Jeder Spieler produziert ca. 71 Bytes pro Sekunde an Bewegungs- und Aktionsdaten. Bei 25 Spielern sind das 1.775 Bytes pro Sekunde eingehender Traffic auf dem Server. Diese Aktionen müssen nun wieder an alle Spieler zurückgesendet werden, damit der Client die entsprechende Darstellung umsetzen kann. Das sind dann 1.775 Bytes x 25 = 44.375, die pro Sekunde zurückgeschickt werden müssen, also ausgehender Traffic. Zusätzlich müssen noch die Bewegungs- und Aktionsdaten der Mobs an jeden Spieler übermittelt werden. Chatnachrichten sind da noch nichtmal einberechnet, ganz zu schweigen von den Item-IDs, die für die Darstellung des Equips eines jeden Spielers benötigt werden. Und wenn jetzt sagen wir mal 100 Instanzen auf einem Server stattfinden, muss der Server nur für die Spielerbewegungs- und Aktionsdaten schon mal einen halben Megabyte pro Sekunde rausschicken, plus Mobs für jeden Spieler, plus Item-IDs für jeden Spieler, plus Chat. Und ich denke mal, das auf einem Server derzeit wesentlich mehr als 100 Instanzen gleichzeitig stattfinden. Da geht die Performance schonmal in die Knie.
> 
> Warum das die Grafik-Performance beeinflußt, dürfte dann klar sein. Wenn der Server nicht schnell genug mit den Daten rüber kommt, muss die Engine auf die Daten warten. Es entsteht ein Lag. Zusätzlich versucht der Client die Lags durch Interpolation auszugleichen, damit solche Lags nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Je häufiger der Client nun interpolieren muss, desto mehr Last entsteht auf dem Client und es bleiben nicht mehr genügend Resourcen für die Darstellung der Grafik übrig...



klingt ja alles ganz cool, so mit fachbegriffen und so, aber erklär doch bitte mal wo du die ganzen zahlen und fakten her hast



CrimsonButterfly1989 schrieb:


> hm ich meine das liegt an den todesrittern...



lol, made my day




T2roon schrieb:


> An die Leute mit den Staubsauger, ich will Euch nicht angreifen und mich besser darstellen aber was fürn scheiss sagt ihr da.
> 
> Wenn mit einen Staubsauger das innere vom Pc aussaugen will auch wenns nur Vorsichtig ist, riskiert kurzschlüsse.
> 
> Ich tippe mal das es mit der Festplatte zu tun hat, seid dem ich ne neuen habe ist alles viel viel schneller, wow greift ja ständig auf die Festplatte zu.



wer so dämlich ist und mit nem staubsauger nen kurzschluss verursacht, der macht auch den knopf beim einschalten kaputt. sorry aber dümmer gehts nimmer

@topic: hatte das gleiche problem, wenn auch mit anderer hardware. 25er raids waren diashows, unabhängig von auflösung, gesamtqualität und addons, während außerhalb alles glatt lief. habs aber über ein treiberupdate wieder hin bekommen, läuft wieder alles flüssig atm. 

und bevor ich es vergesse, poste doch nächstes mal im technik-forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Also wer mit nem Staubsauger unvorsichtig am Mainboard rumhantiert, der würde sich auch DDR1 Ram mit einer Nagelpfeile DDR2-Slot gerecht zu pfeilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Sehr geil Lari.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------------


@TE : Hast du denn (egal was du für Aulösungen getestet hast) die Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert? Sry wenn es schon iwo steht , hab jetzt nicht alle 3 Seiten gelesen.. ist ein ziemlicher FPS-Killer.._


----------



## TheArea51 (15. Mai 2009)

Es liegt an der sehr Schlechten Programmierung von WoW die zum teil nicht einmal die einfachsten Hardware Funktionen einer GRafikkarte nutzt!

Zu 70er Zeiten war das ja noch kein Problem, jedoch jetzt wo die ganzen neuen Effekte da sind (bei mir auch alles auf LOW leider) zu FPS einbrüchen kommt bei einigen!

Blizzard sollte sich mal langsam darum kümmern, denn wenn jedesmal beim Bosskampf nur noch 3 fps da sind macht das mal gerade keinen Spaß, besonders als nahkämpfer nicht!!!


----------



## Rogtarr (15. Mai 2009)

hatte auch starke fps probs mit der 4850er

hab denn mal die die ganzen ati zubehörprogramme (CCC, GamerOSD und den rest der nur spielerei iss) runter gemacht und nur den bildschirmtreiber aufgespielt
jetz läufts wieder rund

hab auch den alten 8.511 treiber genommen da ich mit den neueren 9er treibern auch nur probleme habe



ATI und einige Grakas von Nvidia benutzen wohl ne neue (billiger zu produzierende) Technik namens "Shared Memory". Bei ATI heisst das genauer HyperMemory, bei Nvidia TurboCache.
Wat macht das schöne Ding denn? Tja, ist eigendlich recht einfach:
Auf der Graka steht zwar druff, dass sie z.B. für 512 MB ausgestattet ist, in Wirklichkeit hat sie aber nur einen Bruchteil davon, Z.B. 128 MB. Den Rest klaut sie sich von deinem Hauptspeicher deines PCs, womit deine Graka dann genug Arbeitsspeicher hat, um zu laufen, dein PC aber weniger.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (15. Mai 2009)

also ich habe bisher ein relativ gutes notebook, auf dem wow eigentlich ohne mucken laufen sollte.
10er raids sind noch gerade so spielbar, aber auch da sinkt es manchmal auf unter 10 fps.
25er raids sind bei vielen bossen unspielbar. 
gerade movementbosse sind sehr lästig, wenn man mit 0-3fps rumruckelt.

ich habe so ziemlich alles probiert. mit addons, ohne addons, drei verschiedene windowsversionen, zig grafiktreiber, zigmal wow neuinstalliert, jeden wow consolenbefehl getestet, auflösung runter, farbtiefe runter, usw.
alles hat die fps kein bisschen verbessert. witzig ist, ich kann mit vollen details und 4 fach kantenglättung genauso gut spielen wie mit niedrigen details.


nachdem ich meiner gilde mitgeteilt habe, dass ich aufhören werde, wurde ich quasi gezwungen doch weiter zu machen.
von daher hab ich mir jetzt nen neuen rechner bestellt.

mit etwas glück ist der morgen da.


wow frisst halt ohne ende ressourcen weil es auf einer alten, hochgepatchten engine basiert.
grafikmässig kann es zwar nicht mit anderen games mithalten, von den anforderungen ist es aber trotzdem deutlich anspruchsvoller.



wer 25er raids machen will, brauch halt ein topaktuelles system.

eine verbesserung durch blizzard wird es nicht geben. denn dazu müsste die engine komplett überarbeitet/neu geschrieben werden.
und das ist soviel aufwand, weswegen blizzard lieber alle threads im forum bezüglich ruckeln ignoriert.


also entweder man gleicht das ruckeln durch skill wieder aus, oder man kauft sich ein neues system.





> ATI und einige Grakas von Nvidia benutzen wohl ne neue (billiger zu produzierende) Technik namens "Shared Memory". Bei ATI heisst das genauer HyperMemory, bei Nvidia TurboCache.
> Wat macht das schöne Ding denn? Tja, ist eigendlich recht einfach:
> Auf der Graka steht zwar druff, dass sie z.B. für 512 MB ausgestattet ist, in Wirklichkeit hat sie aber nur einen Bruchteil davon, Z.B. 128 MB. Den Rest klaut sie sich von deinem Hauptspeicher deines PCs, womit deine Graka dann genug Arbeitsspeicher hat, um zu laufen, dein PC aber weniger.


die grafikkarte hat dann zwar genug speicher, aber der system-ram ist deutlich langsamer als der grafikram.
wenn also ausgelagert wird, bremst das schon ziemlich.

aber sharedmemory gibts meist nur bei onboardkarten. die haben dann oft auch keinen eigenen speicher.
das bei ati und nvidia wurde vor paar jahren mal auf paar karten genutzt. meines wissens hat sowas aber keine karte mehr.


----------



## Azuriel (15. Mai 2009)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Es liegt an der sehr Schlechten Programmierung von WoW die zum teil nicht einmal die einfachsten Hardware Funktionen einer GRafikkarte nutzt!



aha .. und welche einfachen funktionen wären das?


----------



## pnxdome (24. Juni 2009)

Syntra schrieb:


> Ansonsten schraub mal ein bisschen an der Soundqualität herum und probier da aus. Komischerweiße hatte das selbst bei mir erhebliche FPS Unterschiede zur Folge. ( Für mich in keinsterweiße verständlich )



Stell dir mal vor, du startest ~ 30x Winamp ( ohne Skins und co. - natürlich ) und lässt Soundfiles aus einem gepacktem Verzeichniss ( oft in einer unzählbaren Wiederholungsrate ) laufen.

Jetzt stellst du dir für jeden Spieler son Albino-Winamp vor, und jeder davon hat ne Art Playlist, für jeden benutzten Spell machts nämlich in WoW "Bling, BÄÄÄm, oder ~Pööööööööff~... Wenn du verstehst was ich meine. ) Deswegen spart dein Rechner auch einiges an Rechenarbeit, wenn er es nicht nötig hat, größere Soundformate, mit besseren Codecs, bzw. gar keine vorzuspielen.


/Edit: Sorry fürs ausgraben. Der Thread ist ja schon halber tot :x


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2009)

_Das musste jetzt , einen Monat später natürlich gesagt werden.. :]_


----------

